# $2500 deductible



## Jennifer Fallon (Nov 21, 2021)

I have a friend who just started ridesharing about a month ago, and he was on his way to get a passenger when he got side swiped by a drunk driver. He drove off and he had to chase him down and the police finally showed up and found that drunk driver doesn’t have a license or insurance. He did not get an umbrella policy, as he didn’t know he needed one. He reported the accident to rideshare and they want a $2500 deductible and said his insurance won’t cover it. They also said they wouldn’t contact his insurance, but they’d know anyway. Is this true?

I find it excessive and wonder if that is true that his personal insurance won’t cover it. It wasn’t even his fault. He also has a police report.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

All true.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Every last bit of it.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Yup. 

I have comprehensive coverage and a rideshare endorsement. Don't do this job without adequate insurance.


----------



## Jennifer Fallon (Nov 21, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Yup.
> 
> I have comprehensive coverage and a rideshare endorsement. Don't do this job without adequate insurance.


It’s not me. So don’t talk down to me. I don’t need your judgement, especially when it wasn’t my car or my situation.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Jennifer Fallon said:


> It’s not me. So don’t talk down to me. I don’t need your judgement, especially when it wasn’t my car or my situation.


Not talking down to you at all. Not judging you at all. But I have seen many, many drivers get totally screwed by not having adequate coverage when doing rideshare and I am simply calling it like it is. Don't do this job without adequate insurance.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Jennifer Fallon said:


> I have a friend who just started ridesharing about a month ago, and he was on his way to get a passenger when he got side swiped by a drunk driver. He drove off and he had to chase him down and the police finally showed up and found that drunk driver doesn’t have a license or insurance. He did not get an umbrella policy, as he didn’t know he needed one. He reported the accident to rideshare and they want a $2500 deductible and said his insurance won’t cover it. They also said they wouldn’t contact his insurance, but they’d know anyway. Is this true?
> 
> I find it excessive and wonder if that is true that his personal insurance won’t cover it. It wasn’t even his fault. He also has a police report.


All very true. Most insurance companies today are requiring drivers to have rideshare on their policy if they do rideshare gig work. They specifically state any claims can be denied if you get into an accident while doing rideshare without the coverage.

It’s not a huge add on to the policy. Mine is less that $15. I also carry half a million in comprehensive coverage. It’s prudent to carry as much insurance as you can afford.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Jennifer Fallon said:


> It’s not me. So don’t talk down to me. I don’t need your judgement, especially when it wasn’t my car or my situation.


Didn't seem like he was talking down to you.

Try not to be so sensitive, you'll enjoy the internet more.


----------



## Jennifer Fallon (Nov 21, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Not talking down to you at all. Not judging you at all. But I have seen many, many drivers get totally screwed by not having adequate coverage when doing rideshare and I am simply calling it like it is. Don't do this job without adequate insurance.


Why are you stating the obvious though? It just seems like you feel the need to make yourself feel better by making statements that are pretty obvious at this point. He thought he was good with his insurance and Ubers. He made a mistake and knows more about it now. You people on here act like you’re Uber Gods and that your shit doesn’t stink and you’re perfect.

People like you just make this board yucky. I didn’t even want to ask the question because I knew it would just be stupid judgments and comments, and it’s not even my situation. I just thought I’d ask before he did anything else. But it’s sad you feel the need to make statements that are not necessary or helpful. Nothing you said helped or gave any insight. You’re like a bully.


----------



## Jennifer Fallon (Nov 21, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> All very true. Most insurance companies today are requiring drivers to have rideshare on their policy if they do rideshare gig work. They specifically state any claims can be denied if you get into an accident while doing rideshare without the coverage.
> 
> It’s not a huge add on to the policy. Mine is less that $15. I also carry half a million in comprehensive coverage. It’s prudent to carry as much insurance as you can afford.


You’re correct, but I have the umbrella policy on my policy. It was only $11 more a month. But my friend didn’t. He didn’t know. Everyone assumes it’s me. Lol


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Jennifer Fallon said:


> I think you should try to stop saying stupid things.


Take your own advice.

Now I WILL talk down to you because you actually ARE talking down to people who are trying to help you and...


Jennifer Fallon said:


> Why are you stating the obvious though?


If it was obvious, why didn't your friend know not to drive without a RS policy rider?

You asked an insanely basic question regarding the "excessive" deductible (that only the most foolish drivers don't know about) AND are surprised that a personal/non-commercial policy won't cover an accident while driving rideshare.

Then, you whined when someone gave a completely reasonable response.



Jennifer Fallon said:


> You might get laid more.


PS, you think people are posting to UP to get laid? SMH


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Jennifer Fallon said:


> You’re correct, but I have the umbrella policy on my policy. It was only $11 more a month. But my friend didn’t. He didn’t know. Everyone assumes it’s me. Lol


Hi Jennifer, I may have some advice for your friend, and for you too, but first I'd like to ask you what your understanding of Umbrella insurance is? I'd also like to ask if you and your friend are in California


----------



## Jennifer Fallon (Nov 21, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> Hi Jennifer, I may have some advice for your friend, and for you too, but first I'd like to ask you what your understanding of Umbrella insurance is? I'd also like to ask if you and your friend are in California


We are not in California. He’s in a different state than me. I have no idea what my policy covers really. I only called and told my insurance that I was going to drive rideshare and I needed to know what insurance I needed to protect myself. The agent said it was $11 a month, so I added it to my policy. My friend didn’t have anything except personal insurance on his car.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Yup.
> 
> I have comprehensive coverage and a rideshare endorsement. Don't do this job without adequate insurance.


I have both as well.
If anything were to happen in the course of Rideshare I would contact my insurance.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have both as well.
> If anything were to happen in the course of Rideshare I would contact my insurance.


Yup. It is a small price to pay for the peace of mind of knowing you're not going to be completely screwed financially in the case of an accident.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jennifer Fallon said:


> We are not in California. He’s in a different state than me. I have no idea what my policy covers really. I only called and told my insurance that I was going to drive rideshare and I needed to know what insurance I needed to protect myself. The agent said it was $11 a month, so I added it to my policy. My friend didn’t have anything except personal insurance on his car.


I know insurance companies balk at making payments if they have not been notified that there clients do Rideshare.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Yup. It is a small price to pay for the peace of mind of knowing you're not going to be completely screwed financially in the case of an accident.


My feelings exactly


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Jennifer Fallon said:


> We are not in California. He’s in a different state than me. I have no idea what my policy covers really. I only called and told my insurance that I was going to drive rideshare and I needed to know what insurance I needed to protect myself. The agent said it was $11 a month, so I added it to my policy. My friend didn’t have anything except personal insurance on his car.


Got it. Just a note, as I best understand it, the term for the type of insurance needed for rideshare on your personal auto policy is called simply "rideshare insurance" (or some derivative of that name that may vary from insurance company to insurance company). "Umbrella" insurance seems to be distinctly different, and although it is termed "umbrella" I would not assume it covers rideshare *unless specifically stated in the policy*. It is more of a personal liability insurance.

You were smart and asked for exactly what you need. Hopefully that is what your company gave you. But if your company used the term "umbrella" it wouldn't hurt to check your policy specifically for rideshare coverage. Better safe than sorry.

Having said that, what your friend really needed (besides the required RS rider) was the optional rider for UNINSURED MOTORIST. That add-on is only a few dollars (at least in my state of California) and can really save your a**, because it covers everything except the deductible you have with your personal insurance, and quite often the drunken idiots who hits you have no insurance. Again, I would not assume that an umbrella policy would cover that contingent unless specifically stated.

(The reason I asked if you are in California is that that state forces insurance companies to offer motorists a "COLLISION DEDUCTIBLE WAIVER", which is a non-intuitive term that simply means you don't even have to pay your deductible when an uninsured idiot hits you. It's a cheap rider and the insurance company picks up the entire bill and you are not out of pocket at all). I recommend to anyone check if there state has such a thing. :>


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Now, having said all _that_, I've learned that there is a lot of variance in how insurance companies interface to the Uber/Lyft commercial policy. I mean even with a rideshare add-on attached to your personal policy the way the claim is handled varies significantly from company to company. This is important come claim time, when Uber is asking for $2500 deductible payment when the accident happens in period 2 or 3 of the ride.

The $2500 question is: Will your personal insurance cover that payment? Answer: YOU HAVE TO ASK YOUR F'ING INSURANCE COMPANY BECAUSE THEY ARE ALL A BUNCH OF WEASELS WHO OFTEN DON'T DISCLOSE SUCH DETAILS UNLESS YOU ASK!

For example, ALLSTATE has a very comprehensive rideshare add-on that covers the gaps in what the Uber insurance won't cover. Whatever deductibles you have on your personal policy carries over to Uber's coverage. So if you have, say, a $500 personal deductible, Allstate will cover the $2K difference to Uber.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Now, having said all _that_, I've learned that there is a lot of variance in how insurance companies interface to the Uber/Lyft commercial policy. I mean even with a rideshare add-on attached to your personal policy the way the claim is handled varies significantly from company to company. This is important come claim time, when Uber is asking for $2500 deductible payment when the accident happens in period 2 or 3 of the ride.
> 
> The $2500 question is: Will your personal insurance cover that payment. Answer: YOU HAVE TO ASK YOUR F'ING INSURANCE COMPANY BECAUSE THEY ARE ALL A BUNCH OF WEASELS WHO OFTEN DON'T DISCLOSE SUCH DETAILS UNLESS YOU ASK!
> 
> For example, ALLSTATE has a very comprehensive rideshare add-on that covers the gaps in what the Uber insurance won't cover. Whatever deductibles you have on your personal policy carries over to Uber's coverage. So if you have, say, a $500 personal deductible, Allstate will cover the $2K difference to Uber.


My policy with State Farm is the same. My deductible is $500 to be paid to State Farm. I'm in California too. I think they are all pretty standardized out here now at least in availability and coverage.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

State Farm had the most comprehensive coverage when I checked on all this over a year ago. But companies like Mercury and others had only period 1 coverage. That may have changed.

The thing is, State Farm was twice as expensive as Mercury. May I ask what you're paying?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Jennifer Fallon said:


> I have a friend who just started ridesharing about a month ago, and he was on his way to get a passenger when he got side swiped by a drunk driver


Would your "friend" be named Jennifer Fallon?
Asking for a "friend."


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> State Farm had the most comprehensive coverage when I checked on all this over a year ago. But companies like Mercury and others had only period 1 coverage. That may have changed.
> 
> The thing is, State Farm was twice as expensive as Mercury. May I ask what you're paying?


$1357 per year.

Correction, that was for two cars. I pay $898.50 per year for my 2015 Prius.

I have home and auto bundled.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Jennifer Fallon said:


> You people on here act like you’re Uber Gods and that your shit doesn’t stink and you’re perfect.


Yeah but, I wasn't always perfect.... I used to be conceited! 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> All very true. Most insurance companies today are requiring drivers to have rideshare on their policy if they do rideshare gig work. They specifically state any claims can be denied if you get into an accident while doing rideshare without the coverage.
> 
> It’s not a huge add on to the policy. Mine is less that $15. I also carry half a million in comprehensive coverage. It’s prudent to carry as much insurance as you can afford.


Just throwing this out there, So yeah in the state of Florida if you're _logged in_ at all in any way shape or form your personal policy can and does "switch off" and you HAVE to go through uber/lyft. The state of florida draw the lines differently from the companies, leaving a massive gap.

Also any time your logged in, don't have a fare, well who covers you? Without rideshare insurance no one.



(b)1. An insurer that provides an automobile liability insurance policy under this part may e_xclude any and all coverage_ afforded under the policy issued to an owner or operator of a TNC vehicle while driving that vehicle for any loss or injury that occurs while a TNC driver is logged on to a digital network or while a TNC driver provides a prearranged ride. Exclusions imposed under this subsection are limited to coverage while a TNC driver is _logged on _to a digital network or while a TNC driver provides a prearranged ride. This right to exclude all coverage may apply to any coverage included in an automobile insurance policy, including, but not limited to:
a. Liability coverage for bodily injury and property damage;
b. Uninsured and underinsured motorist coverage;
c. Medical payments coverage;
d. Comprehensive physical damage coverage;
e. Collision physical damage coverage; and
f. Personal injury protection.


I don't know about ya'll but.. that pretty much covers auto insurance in terms of exclusions. 

I'm not an expert but if i'm reading that right... yeah it's pretty ****ing grim in florida.

So warning here... make sure you get an insurance policy that very spefically allows you to use your car for gig work. Because the insurance companies are wisening up to the situation and they know to look for. And the insurance companies have DAMNED good lobbyists to get these details put into law.



This chart has been kicking around for a long time, I actually lost it and found it again today.

But just so you know "Limited coverage if excluded from your policy"

That means you're screwed. In some states uber/lyft are required to provide liability coverage, but that literally means that they won't pay to fix your car, only stuff you hit. This also has the "periods" of ridesharing listed and shows it, 










the only thing it doesn't show is what happens when a ride cancels on your way there.

Literally if a ride cancels on you driving down the road uber's coverage shuts off because you arn't on an actual ping, but your insurance doesn't switch on (in florida at least) Until you log out of the app.

My understanding of the law and uber/lyft policies is that they don't provide any coverage until you're actually on a ping, and your personal insurer stops providing coverage once you log in.

Also any time your logged in, don't have a fare, well who covers you? Without rideshare insurance no one.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Lyft’s $2500 deductible is obscene.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Lyft’s $2500 deductible is obscene.


If you think that’s insane, wait until you find out how much Ubers is


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> My policy with State Farm is the same. My deductible is $500 to be paid to State Farm. I'm in California too. I think they are all pretty standardized out here now at least in availability and coverage.


State farm here as well with 500 deductible.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

This is a situation where a driver should NOT tell there personal insurance they were driving for uber.
It would of been full covered . Why people tell there insurance things i do not understand .
Other people would say . Ow i was working for Door dash . Nope your not covered . 
Tell your insurance you got in a crash . No more info. They never ask you what you were doing . Shut it


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Having said that, what your friend really needed (besides the required RS rider) was the optional rider for UNINSURED MOTORIST. That add-on is only a few dollars (at least in my state of California) and can really save your a**, because it covers everything except the deductible you have with your personal insurance, and quite often the drunken idiots who hits you have no insurance.


In many cases Uninsured Motorist/Underinsured Motorist has NOTHING to do with property damage. Those coverages are called Uninsured Motorist Bodily Injury Insurance / Underinsured Motorist Body Injury Insurance. Because that is such a mouthful, it's usually truncated to Uninsured Motorist/Underinsured Motorist. It is a rider for personal injury up to stated limits and kicks in when the person who hit you and caused your personal injury's insurance for personal liability runs out. Uninsured Motorist/Underinsured Motorist will pay to put YOU and your passengers (when not ridesharing) back together. Not your vehicle.

Now that being said, there is a Uninsured Motorist* Property Damage* Coverage that is available. And if that's what you have, good for you!

Source: https://www.allstate.com/tr/car-insurance/uninsured-motorist-coverage.aspx

[NG]Owner


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

BrainDead Driver said:


> This is a situation where a driver should NOT tell there personal insurance they were driving for uber.
> It would of been full covered . Why people tell there insurance things i do not understand .
> Other people would say . Ow i was working for Door dash . Nope your not covered .
> Tell your insurance you got in a crash . No more info.  They never ask you what you were doing . Shut it


This is the WORST advice imaginable.

All it takes is for the insurance company to get the accident report and/or simply ask Uber/Lyft. Since you have to submit valid insurance to Uber/Lyft in order to drive on their platforms, they have this on file and can verify. You’re incredibly naive to think an insurance adjuster worth a shite wouldn’t think to ask.

And if you do lie to them, it’s now insurance fraud. Congrats on advising people to commit felonies.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

NGOwner said:


> In many cases Uninsured Motorist/Underinsured Motorist has NOTHING to do with property damage. Those coverages are called Uninsured Motorist Bodily Injury Insurance / Underinsured Motorist Body Injury Insurance. Because that is such a mouthful, it's usually truncated to Uninsured Motorist/Underinsured Motorist. It is a rider for personal injury up to stated limits and kicks in when the person who hit you and caused your personal injury's insurance for personal liability runs out. Uninsured Motorist/Underinsured Motorist will pay to put YOU and your passengers (when not ridesharing) back together. Not your vehicle.
> 
> Now that being said, there is a Uninsured Motorist* Property Damage* Coverage that is available. And if that's what you have, good for you!
> 
> ...


Good point. Keep in mind though that in my experience looking at quotes (at least in California) the phrase "Uninsured Motorist/Underinsured Motorist" coverage is a somewhat generic term that can refer to either bodily injury OR property damage. You make the choice, and it's good to note that only one is for car repair (property).

What's funny is that you cannot choose both coverages (again, at least in CA). I phoned my agent about this once and she had a good answer. I do not recall the details, but as best I recall your core policy covers the bodily injury, even if the other driver was uninsured.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> If you think that’s insane, wait until you find out how much Ubers is


It's $1,000 which is $1,500 less than Lyft's. How is that "insane"?


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

colamacy said:


> It's $1,000 which is $1,500 less than Lyft's. How is that "insane"?


Not anymore, and hasn't been for over 6 months.

Uber is $2500 too.

Source: https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/insurance/

[NG]Owner


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jennifer Fallon said:


> I have a friend who just started ridesharing about a month ago, and he was on his way to get a passenger when he got side swiped by a drunk driver. He drove off and he had to chase him down and the police finally showed up and found that drunk driver doesn’t have a license or insurance. He did not get an umbrella policy, as he didn’t know he needed one. He reported the accident to rideshare and they want a $2500 deductible and said his insurance won’t cover it. They also said they wouldn’t contact his insurance, but they’d know anyway. Is this true?
> 
> I find it excessive and wonder if that is true that his personal insurance won’t cover it. It wasn’t even his fault. He also has a police report.


Were they driving Uber or Lyft at the time? In my state, Uber has uninsured or underinsured motorist coverage but you would have to pay the deductible. Lyft has apparently dropped the underinsured and uninsured motorist coverage here. They did so at the beginning of the pandemic. Therefore the driver would be responsible for every penny of it if their personal insurance does not cover it. This is even with a passenger in the car! Chances are the driver will end up getting sued by the passenger to get their bills covered. As far as what is covered by your personal insurance, depends on your insurance company and your state laws or regulations. For me, my personal insurance does not offer a Rideshare driver insurance policy but their company policy is to cover any of their drivers to drive rideshare just as they would any regular claim. For me that means I'm covered in phase one and two fully by my personal insurance company, up to my limits



colamacy said:


> It's $1,000 which is $1,500 less than Lyft's. How is that "insane"?


As of March 2021, Uber is $2500 too.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> For me that means I'm covered in phase one and two fully by my personal insurance company, up to my limits


But not period 3??


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> But not period 3??


My personal coverage will not touch phase 3. That's all Uber and Lyft. One of the reasons I don't drive Lyft. Hit-and-runs are unfortunately very common here. Not worth the risk. There was a driver here who was a victim of a hit-and-run. They had a passenger in the car at the time. The car rolled and the passenger ended up with the $200,000 medical bill. Lyft denied the claim. After getting a lawyer involved, it was disclosed that Lyft had dropped the uninsured underinsured motorist coverage.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Lyft Won't Pay For Rider's Medical Bills After Hit & Run Crash In Denver


A Denver man says his life has been flipped upside down after being hospitalized following a Lyft ride.




denver.cbslocal.com


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I want to point out..

At the cab company the insurance deductible is only _$800_.

Best part is the other two details.

If they fire you, they won't bother taking you to court to pay it. And if they don't fire you they take it out at $5.00 a shift until it's paid off (interest free)

$5.00 a shift is 160 shifts to pay it off. Or for me doing 2 "shifts" a week is spreading out the deductible over a year and a half.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> My personal coverage will not touch phase 3. That's all Uber and Lyft. One of the reasons I don't drive Lyft. Hit-and-runs are unfortunately very common here. Not worth the risk. There was a driver here who was a victim of a hit-and-run. They had a passenger in the car at the time. The car rolled and the passenger ended up with the $200,000 medical bill. Lyft denied the claim. After getting a lawyer involved, it was disclosed that Lyft had dropped the uninsured underinsured motorist coverage.


Let's see.... so in that case you are stuck with the 2.5K deductible if you have an accident in Period 3. I guess that would be just in the case of you being at fault (banish the thought!), or an underinsured motorist. If the other driver was at fault and had sufficient insurance then you would not be out of pocket.

I am actually up for renewing my policy and have been running some comparisons. I'm sure you know there are companies that cover period 3 (assumedly in your state). The problem of course is that blanket insurance that covers all of Uber's gaps tends to be pricey. I was speaking with Progressive this morning about their RS endorsement, and they claim they don't have a specific RS policy. They simply cover all driving on your personal policy, including all periods of RS, as long as the insured has appropriate levels of liability coverage (varies from state to state). The thing is you still have to have to inform them you are doing RS, and that added $450 to the 6-month quote.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> My personal coverage will not touch phase 3. That's all Uber and Lyft. One of the reasons I don't drive Lyft. Hit-and-runs are unfortunately very common here. Not worth the risk. There was a driver here who was a victim of a hit-and-run. They had a passenger in the car at the time. The car rolled and the passenger ended up with the $200,000 medical bill. Lyft denied the claim. After getting a lawyer involved, it was disclosed that Lyft had dropped the uninsured underinsured motorist coverage.


I recommend changing to an insurance carrier with a rideshare policy.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Let's see.... so in that case you are stuck with the 2.5K deductible if you have an accident in Period 3. I guess that would be just in the case of you being at fault (banish the thought!), or an underinsured motorist. If the other driver was at fault and had sufficient insurance then you would not be out of pocket.
> 
> I am actually up for renewing my policy and have been running some comparisons. I'm sure you know there are companies that cover period 3 (assumedly in your state). The problem of course is that blanket insurance that covers all of Uber's gaps tends to be pricey. I was speaking with Progressive this morning about their RS endorsement, and they claim they don't have a specific RS policy. They simply cover all driving on your personal policy, including all periods of RS, as long as the insured has appropriate levels of liability coverage (varies from state to state). The thing is you still have to have to inform them you are doing RS, and that added $450 to the 6-month quote.


Progressive does have rideshare coverage. I have it on mine.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Let's see.... so in that case you are stuck with the 2.5K deductible if you have an accident in Period 3. I guess that would be just in the case of you being at fault (banish the thought!), or an underinsured motorist. If the other driver was at fault and had sufficient insurance then you would not be out of pocket.
> 
> I am actually up for renewing my policy and have been running some comparisons. I'm sure you know there are companies that cover period 3 (assumedly in your state). The problem of course is that blanket insurance that covers all of Uber's gaps tends to be pricey. I was speaking with Progressive this morning about their RS endorsement, and they claim they don't have a specific RS policy. They simply cover all driving on your personal policy, including all periods of RS, as long as the insured has appropriate levels of liability coverage (varies from state to state). The thing is you still have to have to inform them you are doing RS, and that added $450 to the 6-month quote.


 basically if I'm ever at fault, I paid the deductible. If it's during phase 1 and 2 I would pay my $500 deductible with my personal insurance. If it's during phase 3 I would pay $2,500 deductible with either Uber or Lyft. If I'm not at fault and the other party is covered appropriately, I would pay nothing. Under insured or uninsured I would


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I recommend changing to an insurance carrier with a rideshare policy.


I'm not necessarily the easiest person to cover LOL just out of curiosity what extra coverage does a Rideshare policy cover that I don't I have with my normal insurance. I know the difference between a regular personal policy and Rideshare policy but if mine covers me fully on Phase 1 and 2 what extra benefit is there on a Rideshare policy? I'm not trying to be a smart-ass. I actually dont know.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm not necessarily the easiest person to cover LOL just out of curiosity what extra coverage does a Rideshare policy cover that I don't I have with my normal insurance. I know the difference between a regular personal policy and Rideshare policy but if mine covers me fully on Phase 1 and 2 what extra benefit is there on a Rideshare policy? I'm not trying to be a smart-ass. I actually dont know.


With a rideshare endorsement your insurance company doesn't disown you and deny all coverage when you get in an accident. Because when that happens comprehensive coverage vanishes and you're left with Uber matching your policy coverage which has been reduced to null and void by your insurance company. A rideshare endorsement is us paying the insurance company to give us the nod that we can go drive rideshare without fear of losing our coverage because they are going to go after Uber to collect in case of an accident and thus they can collect some extra cash from us without worrying about actually having to payout in the case of an accident. At least that is how I see it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> With a rideshare endorsement your insurance company doesn't disown you and deny all coverage when you get in an accident. Because when that happens comprehensive coverage vanishes and you're left with Uber matching your policy coverage which has been reduced to null and void by your insurance company. A rideshare endorsement is us paying the insurance company to give us the nod that we can go drive rideshare without fear of losing our coverage because they are going to go after Uber to collect in case of an accident and thus they can collect some extra cash from us without worrying about actually having to payout in the case of an accident. At least that is how I see it.


Right. But my insurance company provides coverage to their insured who drive Rideshare, automatically. We have the same coverage our personal policy provides during phase 1 and 2. So if Im in an accident during phase 1 or 2, I just call my personal insurance company, as I would with any other accident.


----------



## BilboBaggamuffins (Dec 11, 2021)

Jennifer Fallon said:


> Why are you stating the obvious though? It just seems like you feel the need to make yourself feel better by making statements that are pretty obvious at this point. He thought he was good with his insurance and Ubers. He made a mistake and knows more about it now. You people on here act like you’re Uber Gods and that your shit doesn’t stink and you’re perfect.
> 
> People like you just make this board yucky. I didn’t even want to ask the question because I knew it would just be stupid judgments and comments, and it’s not even my situation. I just thought I’d ask before he did anything else. But it’s sad you feel the need to make statements that are not necessary or helpful. Nothing you said helped or gave any insight. You’re like a bully.


Sounds like you need to borrow $2500, eh?


----------



## Jennifer Fallon (Nov 21, 2021)

BilboBaggamuffins said:


> Sounds like you need to borrow $2500, eh?


Uh, no. It’s not my car and the situation is not mine, as I have stated several times already. 🙄

Seriously, what is wrong with you people? Either a) you don’t read the post before responding b) you just get off on thinking you did some great detective work on finding the real “culprit” and/or c) you’re brain dead


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jennifer Fallon said:


> I have a friend who just started ridesharing about a month ago, and he was on his way to get a passenger when he got side swiped by a drunk driver. He drove off and he had to chase him down and the police finally showed up and found that drunk driver doesn’t have a license or insurance. He did not get an umbrella policy, as he didn’t know he needed one. He reported the accident to rideshare and they want a $2500 deductible and said his insurance won’t cover it. They also said they wouldn’t contact his insurance, but they’d know anyway. Is this true?
> 
> I find it excessive and wonder if that is true that his personal insurance won’t cover it. It wasn’t even his fault. He also has a police report.


Do not take any rideshare rider without having a rideshare rider on your insurance policy.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jennifer Fallon said:


> Seriously, what is wrong with you people? Either a) you don’t read the post before responding b) you just get off on thinking you did some great detective work on finding the real “culprit” and/or c) you’re brain dead


All of the above, in most cases of most of the specimens posting here. Plus, you left out d) Mommy / detachment issues and e) The sixties. Man, what a rush. Was I even there?🤷‍♂️


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

elelegido said:


> ues and e) The sixties. Man, what a rush. Was I even there?🤷‍♂️


If you can't remember it ... you were there.


.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

BrainDead Driver said:


> This is a situation where a driver should NOT tell there personal insurance they were driving for uber.
> It would of been full covered . Why people tell there insurance things i do not understand .
> Other people would say . Ow i was working for Door dash . Nope your not covered .
> Tell your insurance you got in a crash . No more info. They never ask you what you were doing . Shut it


I would never lie to an insurance company. Can you say insurance fraud?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Progressive does have rideshare coverage. I have it on mine.


I also have Progressive with the rideshare rider, however when I first started driving and looked into it Progressive did not have a rider in place for every state. Not sure if they do now.


----------

